# Oil Burner Transformer



## jgilpin (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a Tempstar oil furnace with a beckett model "A" burner. I recently had it serviced and the technician told me that the transformer needs to be replaced. They quoted me $350 and I can buy it for $60. Is the burner something that has to be adjusted after being installed or can you just bolt another one on? Currently the system kepps tripping and before it was serviced I changed the nozzle and that put a stop to it shutting off, but now it is doing it again. Any Suggestions?


----------



## guyod (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe you have dirt in your tank.. Did you replace your filter along with the nozzle?  

The transformer converts 120v to 24v and either works or it doesnt....

There is alot of adjustments that can be made to a burner... 
But Most of the time it is just a bolt on.. you just have to adjust the air vent


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry, an oil burner transformer is not a 24v. Don't dare put your hand on the leads to find out, it will knock you over backwards. The transformer on an oil burner is what supplies the spark, and it takes a high voltage to do that. You may be able to change only the transformer and make it work like new. 
While you're in there clean the soot off the photo-cell that proves the flame. If it can't see the flame it shuts the pump down. 
A filter change or cleaning will not hurt a thing but I suspect your nozzle is still good; they last for years.
Glenn


----------



## jgilpin (Feb 4, 2008)

The air filter, oil filter and nozzle were all changed. The entire unit was cleaned from top to bottom. It seems that after the burner shuts off it still has fuel burning in the bottom of the unit because the blower remains on for several minutes afterwards.


----------



## guyod (Feb 4, 2008)

My bad i got mixed up with a steam boiler


----------



## Hube (Feb 4, 2008)

The causes of "tripping" can be numerous, but a weak or faulty transformer is most likely the culprit. 
Burner ignition transformers can produce approx 10,ooo - 14,000 volts and if the voltage is under that it can cause a "trip".
Oil burners NEED YEARLY service(tune-up)

Some other causes of "tripping" are;
Faulty/dirty cad cell
cracked electrodes
 improperly set electrodes
 dirt in tank or filter. bad fuel pump.
etc,etc.

Sure , you MAY get away without replacing a nozzle or a filter for  a couple of years or so ,but if and when  the system does go bad because of not having a yearly tune-up then you pay thru the nose for this neglect.
btw, a good ignition transformer costs approx $70-90 ,and can be installed in about  15 minutes or so. 
Seems like $ 350 is a tad too much unless there is some other major work to be done along with the transformer  job.


----------



## Mikem (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a similar problem. Mine is a Utica Boiler with a Beckett Burner. Also "TRIPS" occasionally. Changed filter & nozzle, cleaned firebox and smokepipe; I have original paperwork and set electrodes EXACTLY by the diagram. Wondering if HV transformer is weak. I'm an Electrical Engineer, and I don't really understand how a transformer can be "WEAK". As far as I can tell, it's either good or bad, windings are intact or their either open or shorted. Any advice is appreciated. I know the techs have a meter they can measure the resistance of the transformer with, but again, I don't see how this can change, I see it as either good or bad.


----------



## checkin (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a similar problem. Bard oil furnace, F97, new nozzle & filter. however, has had 3 ignition transformers in the last 20 years. It quits, when I hit the reset, sounds like an arcing noise, I remove the transformer, clean the flame detector lense, which looks good, reinstall it, & it fires up, works good for a day, then quits.
I am ordering a new transformer to be sure, does this carry dangerous voltage after the power is shut off?
(Also ordering new flame detector to be sure)    Bob


----------



## Mikem (Dec 30, 2009)

Ordered new electrodes and a new replacement for the HV transformer.         ($52.10 including shipping!!) It is original Beckett replacement, but is smaller and is electronic rather than a large transformer. Set electrodes per instructions that came with them, and it's been good ever since. When it calls for heat now, it instantly ignites, where it used to run the blower for a couple seconds first, then ignite.

To answer Bob's question: NO, once the power is off, it's off.


----------



## baldy (Jan 4, 2010)

if the be Beckett Burner is new it will have a solid state transformer ...you can tell it's made of plastic it's a one time failure it does not get week over time. it will let you down and fail ...if you have any back pressure on the boiler and the trans. gets hot it will fail there is a replacement for that type ...it's built like the old style trans but will fit the body of the Beckett Burner...i just wish i could remember the number of the trans...as for the difference it voltage trans on steam or hot water there is none it all the same you can get a 10.000 or a 15,000 volt unless it's a relo burner then it's converts dc volts into ac volts..... i have 25 years experience


----------



## daris5150 (May 6, 2010)

For what it's worth, I just had preventative maintenance done on my furnace that has a Beckett Burner and the transformer was showing low voltage so it needed replaced. The cost was $169. I live in Columbus, OH. The furnace is about 6-8 years old and I have only lived here 2 years. First time I had it checked was today and the guy said the oil filter was really nasty and showed it to me. (Not that I would know what it's supposed to look like! ha). He said that may have caused the transformer to get weak.


----------



## RobertMore (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the posts here.  Last night my Beckett burner quit and the house was getting cool.  I tested the transformer as was described somewhere on the internet by pushing an insulated screwdriver across one of the terminals of the transformer and approach the other.  At about a 1 inch gap beteween the screwdriver tip and the terminal the screwdriver was not touching, there should have been an arc.  There was no arc, even as the screwdriver tip got closer to the terminal.  This test seems ti replicate what the electrodes do.  So I called my plumbing and heating supply store and got a transformer for about $70.  I picked it up, got home, installed it and tested it with the screwdriver and yes, an arc was produced.  I put everything back together and it fires up like a dream.


----------



## paul52446m (Mar 7, 2012)

RobertMore said:


> Thanks for all the posts here.  Last night my Beckett burner quit and the house was getting cool.  I tested the transformer as was described somewhere on the internet by pushing an insulated screwdriver across one of the terminals of the transformer and approach the other.  At about a 1 inch gap beteween the screwdriver tip and the terminal the screwdriver was not touching, there should have been an arc.  There was no arc, even as the screwdriver tip got closer to the terminal.  This test seems ti replicate what the electrodes do.  So I called my plumbing and heating supply store and got a transformer for about $70.  I picked it up, got home, installed it and tested it with the screwdriver and yes, an arc was produced.  I put everything back together and it fires up like a dream.


Most people don't have a tester large enough to test 10,000 volts, so the way you tested it is how i tell people to test it. They do get week.  Paul.


----------

